# Hash Vs Weed



## metproductions (Feb 12, 2009)

:holysheep: I know this may be the great divide but what do you prefer Hash or Weed..or a mixture of both. I haven't tried Has yet but hope the oppurtunity presents itself....what's the difference

Potency Wise:
High Longevity:
Taste:


etc


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 12, 2009)

well from experience all i can say is good hash will destroy you...and so will good weed,so with that said a mixture of good hash and good weed is the way to go:aok:  as far as potency and longevity ive never really measured the two.its been a good minute since ive smoked some good hash so i cant really pull that out of the back of my head to give an accurate description.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Feb 12, 2009)

I've never tried properly processed and pressed hash but I cut my weed over a kif box so I collect all the trichs, mix those in with a cone or J and you can feel the difference 

-Trippy


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Feb 12, 2009)

i got a keaf box i thowem in there an the screen pics up the triks an i pile them on the top of a bowl. as for hash is just pure thc. smoke a whole bowl of keef it will do the same thing.


----------



## city (Feb 12, 2009)

Well. I like both. Smoked some northern lights then ate dinner. Smoked some bubbleberry hash. Then had some more northern lights. Watched pinapple express. Don't remember the movie now.
Remember being horny as hell but was too retarded to do anything! Fell asleep with the spins.
Haven't been that high since I smoked for the very first time behind a circle K in portland when I was 15


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Old Herb Right Hear Ive Tryied And Made Hash Before Rather Just Smoke My Buds


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a vape, some bowls, weed, hash and brownies. Each method of ingesting weed for me gives a very different high even with the same strain. I like the variety of ingesting the weed and being able to choose which kind of high I would like for that part of the day. 

Hash is prob my fav though, it gives me more of a soaring, energetic high than weed of the same type would. It just take one hit of hash to get me set, and its a nice smooth hit of almost pure THC. Ha, whoever said good hash will destroy you though is right, its hard to stay away, just too good....


----------



## leafminer (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh well . . . the best hash I have ever had was Nepalese temple balls, it was hallucinatory. However it had white veins running through it so I suspect it was opiated. The best weed I've smoked has to be my own Aurora, two tokes is enough. But the high is very different.


----------



## jmathews (Feb 14, 2009)

BUD hands down


----------



## benamucc (Feb 14, 2009)

i have to go with a mix, but for me hash is a different ball game.  i can't light up some hash without the ability to loose the day/night.  no waken'bake hash sessions for example.

i like my herb.
i like my hash.
put them together.
i get the laughs.


----------

